# The Adjustment Bureau.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember saying to myself after I saw the first trailer that this look like movie made from a Philip K Dick story. Looking it up on IMDB confirm my suspicion and I am looking forward to seeing it.




ps they had me at the first trailer.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll be watching it this weekend. Looks very interesting.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks very good, I'll be watching in about 6 months.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, the New York Times reviewer loved it. Her comments here.

_"One reason filmmakers like Mr. Nolfi seem attracted to Philip K. Dick's work, beyond the brilliance of its ideas, is that his unembellished writing style leaves them room to make the stories visually their own."_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

From what I have read, it's a LOOSE translation of a short story. Sometimes, like in _(The) Minority Report_ it works. Sometimes, like in _Paycheck_ it doesn't quite.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Looks very good, I'll be watching in about 6 months.


+1


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I may actually check it out this weekend. Been a while since I've gone to the cinema.


----------

